# DR Dampflok 99 161 - Spur G



## jerrybaffetto (Nov 25, 2014)

hello everyone
my fairlie model is taking shape
i attach some pictures
metal chassis and cab
rivets individually installed
water boxes and boilers in high definition 3d print
metal connecting rods and transmission
for info: [email protected]


----------

